# Carry pouch for external HDD???



## latino_ansari (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to buy this carry pouch...

*www.flickr.com/photos/42061313@N02/4115079370/*www.flickr.com/photos/42061313@N02/4115079370/

so can anybody tell me where can i find this in bangalore... Any other suggestions are also welcome..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
the pic is here...

*www.flickr.com/photos/42061313@N02/4115079370/


----------



## latino_ansari (Nov 20, 2009)

please somebody helpp....


----------



## dreams (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw one similar in Reliance TimeOut here in gurgaon. Priced Rs.650/-

If you have one in blore, give it a visit.


----------



## latino_ansari (Nov 21, 2009)

k.. will check out


----------



## ramprasad (Nov 23, 2009)

Such cases can be found in Landmark, Forum Mall


----------

